# His & hers cut soap pics!



## RocknRoll (Jan 22, 2013)

I added just as much activated charcoal as the first one with the red but for some reason it turned out just a little lighter in the blue one. I gelled them both. "the man bar" is scented with Creed silver mountain water.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 22, 2013)

Both very lovely soaps.  What a great concept!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 22, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks! I like to just play around sometimes =)


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jan 22, 2013)

Very cool! Loving it.


----------



## Clemmey (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## twinmom (Jan 22, 2013)

Brilliant idea!!!!  :-D


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 22, 2013)

I didn't realize you had done this already. The result is great. Perfect for a set. How do you manage to find space for all this wonderful stuff you make?


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 22, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I didn't realize you had done this already. The result is great. Perfect for a set. How do you manage to find space for all this wonderful stuff you make?


 
Initially all i had were the black shelves above my soaping station. Once those were full I realized I needed more space to support my addiction. :Kitten Love: I bought 2 cubicals and stacked them on top of eachother. Well, as you can see from the pic that those are almost full now too! However all the soaps that WERE on the wall shelves are cured now so I boxed them up, labled them and they are ready for sale. Boxed up they dont take up near as much space. So now I have all my wall shelving available for new batches. i figure I can keep rotaing this way until my cubicals are completly filled with boxes full of cured soap.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 22, 2013)

That's an excellent storage idea!  How big are your bathes and soaps usually?


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 22, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> That's an excellent storage idea!  How big are your bathes and soaps usually?


 
they've been weighing in at about 6 to 6 1/2 ounces. The soap rounds that come out of the pvc mold are 5.25 ounces and the ones out of the pringles can are 4.25 ounces. :-D


----------



## Genny (Jan 23, 2013)

They're beautiful   I love your shelves, too.


----------



## deg195 (Jan 23, 2013)

beautiful


----------

